# Newbie Here, Just Wanted To Introduce Myself



## Platinum007 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good even ladies and gentlemen 

I'm hear only to learn about Sikhism, I'm studying business admin. at a Toronto University, and work when I can.
My interest include cars, theology, reading, gaming, girls, fashion and politics.

Anyways, some of my questions probe deeply into finding the real truth about a religion while providing FACTS not just heresay. I can come out strongly asking questions and at times it may seem offensive but in all truth its only because I want to know a religion more and seperate fact from fiction and address any contriditions a religion may have... plus hey its the internet! 
I also frequent most Christain, Jewish, Islamic, Hinduism forums to gain more knowledge.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Platinum,

We hope to learn a lot from you too... hope that you enjoy stay over here and have a nice time... Best of luck in your studies and MBA. 

Best Regards


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 18, 2005)

Dear Platinum007

you are most welcome here in this forum and I think that we together will learn a lot of things about sikhism and other religions 

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Arvind (Jan 18, 2005)

Dear Platinum007,

Welcome to SPN Forums 

Looking forward to your active participation here.

Best Regards, Arvind.

PS: What is your name?


----------



## lion (Jan 18, 2005)

wellcome ji


----------



## Singhstah (Jan 18, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------

